# Enough Aquasoil for a 40B?



## jhunt (May 7, 2010)

36x18xdesired depth gives you how many cubic inches of substrate you need. Each 9L bag of AS is 550 cubic inches.


----------



## wabisabi (Jan 31, 2011)

If you're planning on creating a slope in your scape I'd suggest 3 bags. If not you could get away with just 2 bags.


----------



## H82LOS3 (Mar 5, 2009)

I would just stick with 2 bags for now. If u dont like it, u can always get another one online/local when in stock


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

I have a 18" cube so half your bottom area and I used 1 1/3 9l bags of Malaya when I set it up here is a pic of the dry scape so you can see, there was also 2l of power sand under all this as well.


















As you can see it is about 2 1/2 inch on the front two sides then slopes up to the back corner

Len


----------



## sykogngsta (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the picture references, they were pretty helpful. I the 2 9L bags I had into my tank and it only allowed about a 1.5 in depth for the shallow parts and 2 inches for the slopes, so I just dished out the money to order another bag . Guess the CO2 setup will have to wait D:


----------



## lbacha (Apr 13, 2011)

No problem like the proverb states a picture is worth a thousand words.

Len


----------

